# RIP Jon Lord



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the great music that excited me as a lad and still does albeit a bit Smashie and Nicie nowadays.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Too many rock stars dying in the last few years,gonna be one hell of a jam in heaven or hell. 

RIP


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dcj said:


> Too many rock stars dying in the last few years,gonna be one hell of a jam in heaven or hell.
> 
> RIP


Jon actually made it to 71 before succumbing to cancer, in rock n roll years he didn't do too bad.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm still in shock about it. Purple are my all time fav band. His work in whitesnake was also epic. Such a great loss. that signature hammond sound he had will live on forever.
R.I.P Jon


----------

